# Criminal conviction and visa eligibility in GER



## Paulchen1984 (May 24, 2018)

I am applying for a language learning visa in (Köln) Germany and on the registration form it is asking about prior convictions. I had a DUI in 2011 and have a few questions that pertain to my eligibility. 

First, what exactly do I put in the box? I know it asks for a reason, case number, penalties etc. Do I need to tell them the city it happened in, how much I paid in fines, jail time, everything? 

Second, is there a chance that since the DUI is no longer on my file in the US (expunged after 7 years) I may mark “nein” under this box? Or are they asking if EVER have I had a conviction?

Third, assuming I add all info regarding my history (just DUI) how likely is it that I will be denied my visa based on this non-violent crime? 

I am approaching the end of my 90 day travel visa and want to have plans in place if I am unable to obtain this student visa. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Laws in US and GER are different, so DUI or "Alkohol am Steuer" in US could be a case for jail, in Germany only "Ordnungswidrigkeit" administrative offense, fine and/or loss of licence, but no criminal record.
But if people were injured or been killed jail could be possible. Judges differ between negligence, gross negligence and Intentionally did. Guess only the last case could be named as violent crime.
So it 's your decision if you denied convictions..


----------

